# Marsh Creek Wood Status?



## jlsmtnman (Jun 15, 2004)

Does anyone have a recent update on the wood status in Marsh Creek, above the Middle Fork of the Salmon? We launch on May 22, and would appreciate any update.


----------



## Aroberts (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f43/marsh-creek-spring-2014-a-warning-52106.html


----------

